# No CO2 Dwarf Baby Tears (Excel)



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I have played around with dwarf baby tears before without much of any success but the consistent daily dosing of Seachem Excel was key this time. Same lighting, same tank, poorer substrate, but consistent Excel rather than one large weekly dose did it for me. I also dose Flourish, Iron, and Potassium. They are fragile though, I am really good about keeping an absolute baseline of nitrates and if it flat-lines they burn up in a flash. This is about 8 weeks from plugs, I have to trim them every few weeks and the hair grass makes its way into the baby tears constantly so I have to trim the grass flat with the baby tears. Not sure if a substrate divider would have helped or if it would have just found its way over anyway.


----------



## mamona (Feb 5, 2019)

How is the tank today? Did you have to change anything? I am really curious because I am running pretty much similar setup. And what Iron and Potassium did you use?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

mamona said:


> How is the tank today? Did you have to change anything? I am really curious because I am running pretty much similar setup. And what Iron and Potassium did you use?


I broke down the tank last October but I do have some progression photos. I did not change anything, I continued running it the way it was setup until I had a nutrient crash. Iron and potassium were from Seachem.


----------



## wakka987 (Nov 3, 2016)

what kind of lightning and substrate did you use?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

wakka987 said:


> what kind of lightning and substrate did you use?


*Custom made lighting with eBay LED bulbs and a goose-neck floor lamp with the shades removed. Substrate was I believe something simple along the lines of FloraMax supplemented with liquid fertilizers. *


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome!
I successfully got it in my 'mountain' tank where its actually tied/glued to rocks. I wanted it so badly... but never could get it to grow in substrate in low tech.... some how It worked when I treated it like moss with more light! Where there is a will, there is a way *thumbs up


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

livebearerlove said:


> Awesome!
> I successfully got it in my 'mountain' tank where its actually tied/glued to rocks. I wanted it so badly... but never could get it to grow in substrate in low tech.... some how It worked when I treated it like moss with more light! Where there is a will, there is a way *thumbs up


I find it needs 3 major things, steady nutrients, light, and carbon (CO2 or Excel). Beware though they will crash hard and fast if you do not pay very close attention to their nutrient demand. Again and again I fail to notice slight changes in the growth patterns and shade of green leading to the entire carpet burning up in a chain reaction that I have been unable to stop once it starts. It can be quite discouraging. Naturally areas that get more light will demand more nutrients in ratio to light. So my advice is to pay attention to the best lit spot, because that is where it will burn up the fastest without nutrients.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Fantastic! How much Excel did you dose? Seachem's recommendation or more? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Teebo said:


> I find it needs 3 major things, steady nutrients, light, and carbon (CO2 or Excel). Beware though they will crash hard and fast if you do not pay very close attention to their nutrient demand. Again and again I fail to notice slight changes in the growth patterns and shade of green leading to the entire carpet burning up in a chain reaction that I have been unable to stop once it starts. It can be quite discouraging. Naturally areas that get more light will demand more nutrients in ratio to light. So my advice is to pay attention to the best lit spot, because that is where it will burn up the fastest without nutrients.


I remember this tank, and the issue you had. We kinda narrowed it down to a PO4 deficiency, is that correct?
Sorry it ended up being a total loss bud  That's no fun. I've had a few first hand experiences with just how finicky DBT's can be. Can drive a guy crazy!


----------



## mikeemorales (May 19, 2019)

wow. excellent job. I've always had trouble with HC as well. Now I know that daily dosing is key! What filtration are you using?


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I REALLY want to know what Excel dosage! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I forget the exact dosage but it was probably the recommended dosage for 15 gallons. Having even a trace of liquid carbon available at all times is necessary. N-P-K-Carbon and light. 

The filtration was a SunSun 600 series canister filter with hand cut floss pads and Purigen bags at the bottom.


----------

